# Can a PAP mess up your cycle?



## SilverSage (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone ever have a PAP mess with your next period? I had one Dec 8. My period just showed up 4 days late. I also had cramping & backache for 2 days preceding, which never happens to me. Also had headaches for 3 days preceding, they'd show up late afternoon/early evening. I thought we'd finally got pregnant, so I was rather disappointed this AM.









Anyway, I thought I'd see if anyone had had something like this. It was just weird for me. I've had my cycle change before, but it's always been very gradual in the past, and the rest of the symptoms didn't change, just the timing.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its not necessarily due to the PAP... it could have been delayed O due to stress (during the holidays its VERY common to be stressed to the point that O is delayed a few days)


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverSage* 
Anyone ever have a PAP mess with your next period? I had one Dec 8. My period just showed up 4 days late. I also had cramping & backache for 2 days preceding, which never happens to me. Also had headaches for 3 days preceding, they'd show up late afternoon/early evening. I thought we'd finally got pregnant, so I was rather disappointed this AM.









Anyway, I thought I'd see if anyone had had something like this. It was just weird for me. I've had my cycle change before, but it's always been very gradual in the past, and the rest of the symptoms didn't change, just the timing.

It's possible the PAP made you O late, or you just Oed late and the pap timing was a fluke.

I know for me that I recently discovered that getting a PAP apparently brings on my period - in the past three years, I've had three paps, each one was followed within two days by bleeding, full on period, with LOTS off cramps, regardless of me being pre-O in all three cycles.

Especially if you were stressed by the pap, or in anticipation of the pap, it could have delayed your O. Sorry this wasn't your month. Good luck!


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm I'm not quite sure, but it's very common to spot or *spot heavily* after an invasive procedure like a pap. My last pap, I spotted for 2wks b4 my period then had a period (it could have been called a LLLLooonnnggg period if I didn't have that pap.


----------

